# Old Country Brazos seasoning tips please



## Shant Joukjian (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I just received my first smoker and this is my first post on this thread. Super excited to join the smoking community.

I have read a lot about seasoning a new smoker. Most say to oil the inside first then heat it up.

However i can smell some funky smells inside and was wondering if its better to heat up the smoker first before oiling to burn out all the other oils and manufacturing solvents first, THEN oil it and continue heating?

I feel like if i just oiled it first then heated it up it would just trap all the manufacturing solvents inside instead of letting them all burn out first.

Also instead of just heating up first does anyone recommend scrubbing it with any degreaser? Or will that absorb into the metal pores and cause issues later?

So basically my questions are:

1. Should I scrub it with any degreaser?
2. Heat it up first to burn anything out then oil it and continue heating?
3. Or just oil it  from the start and heat it up to season.

Any advice would be very helpful and appreciated.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 26, 2018)

Washing it won't hurt any thing.I would use dawn then fire it up pretty hot to dry it out.let the heat stay up for about a hour then when it cools down enuf spray it down with oil and bring it back up to 300 for 1-2 hrs then throw something on it


----------



## Shant Joukjian (Oct 26, 2018)

Awesome thank you.
That’s what I was leaning towards. I’m going to fire her up real soon!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2018)

I just sprayed my Lang down with Pam, inside & out then ran it around 300 for a couple of hours with pretty heavy smoke.
Al


----------

